# Big TBT meeting



## nooky13 (Feb 5, 2010)

*Big TBT meeting*

Organising this meeting is yuki,myself and maybe rroqer111

We are going to host a big meeting for everyone to come to.     

It is in the irc which you can find at the top of tbt.

You can suggest anything we want to talk about that is important at tbt like

staff,rules,different boards, advertisments and much much more.

It will happen on the 20th February in the irc.    It will happen between 9amGMT and 9pmGMT. *  YOU DONOT HAVE TO BE THERE FOR ALL OF IT*

It is so long because of the many different people with different timezones at tbt.  All the information will be posted on tbt after the meeting andf the same subjects will come up in the meeting every few hours.

So we hope you can PLEASE come along ad show support for tbt.   You can post here if you are comming you just need to post that you are going to pop in but fill in this form below if you want to talk about something

what you want to talk about:
how does this issue affect you:

Answer those if you want to suggest something or just poist here if you are going to come along.
*you can come in for 10 mins or as long as you want*

The main speaker will be either myself,yuki or rroqer111.

We hope you can attend and thankyou for your support.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 5, 2010)

May i ask who Yuki is?

And how come that you try to make "big" events all the time.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 5, 2010)

Rogar said:
			
		

> May i ask who Yuki is?
> 
> And how come that you try to make "big" events all the time.


I am Yuki...


----------



## Josh (Feb 5, 2010)

More to my list of Nooky's ideas.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Nooky's idea list</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7307922/1/
http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7305684/3/#new
http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7305620/1/
http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7299383/2/#new
http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7294871/1/
http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7294423/1/
http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7292430/1/
http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7290877/2/#new
http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7290152/1/
http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7288663/2/#new
http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7288076/1/#new
http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7278369/2/#new
http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7278218/1/#new
http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7277801/1/
http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7277765/1/
http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7275663/1/
http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7273110/3/#new
http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7273038/1/#new
http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7272287/4/#new
http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7272240/3/#new
http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7272198/4/#new
http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7271491/1/
http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7267970/1/
http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7266481/12/#new
http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7266426/1/
http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7261224/1/
http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7260684/1/
http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7324550/1/
</div>
Anyways nooky you running out of ideas, You have some amazing ideas but this one was just like you just made it up.

Good Luck!


----------



## nooky13 (Feb 5, 2010)

Please turnout for this event.


----------



## kayneytam (Feb 5, 2010)

hello


----------



## beehdaubs (Feb 5, 2010)

THANKS NOOKY, I'LL DEFINITELY BE THERE.


----------



## Princess (Feb 5, 2010)

OMGILLBETHAR


----------



## nooky13 (Feb 5, 2010)

thanks


----------



## JamesBertie (Feb 5, 2010)

nooky13 said:
			
		

> thanks


Don't you know they were being sarcastic?


----------



## nooky13 (Feb 5, 2010)

maybe.


----------



## JamesBertie (Feb 5, 2010)

nooky13 said:
			
		

> maybe.


Do you know what sarcasm is?


----------



## nooky13 (Feb 5, 2010)

yes.


----------



## Entei Slider (Feb 5, 2010)

JamesBertie said:
			
		

> nooky13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he knows its a word -_- thats probably all about it he knows.....


----------



## JamesBertie (Feb 5, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> More to my list of Nooky's ideas.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Nooky's idea list</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7307922/1/
> ...


Memories of fails and flame wars


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 5, 2010)

For a second, I actually thought this was important and posted by a staff member.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 5, 2010)

ur doin it again


----------



## Mr. L (Feb 5, 2010)

OM*G I WILL SOOOO TOTTALY BE THARRR IT WILL BE LIEK ON DAA NEWZ ANDD STOOF.


----------



## merinda! (Feb 5, 2010)

That's on my birthday.
DD


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 5, 2010)

Lets not shoot him down too quickly guys, lets patronise him for awhile...

SO, nooky, whats the point of this big important meeting?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 5, 2010)

If TBT wanted a meeting, a mod or admin would organize it. If they wanted member input they would post it publicly. They discuss it privately in their own board. So really this whole meeting is a waste of time. And none of the organizers have legible writing.


----------



## SamXX (Feb 5, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> For a second, I actually thought this was important and posted by a staff member.


I know right, a capital letter does make the difference!


----------



## nooky13 (Feb 6, 2010)

The point in this meeting is to let everyone have a say on what happens at tbt.  It also lets members or staff tell everyone else about their problem or idea and everyone could decide how to fix the problem or would that idea make TBT better.


----------



## JamesBertie (Feb 6, 2010)

nooky13 said:
			
		

> The point in this meeting is to let everyone have a say on what happens at tbt.  It also lets members or staff tell everyone else about their problem or idea and everyone could decide how to fix the problem or would that idea make TBT better.


Thats just Ask The Staff and The Newsletter combined into one thing. Its weird because nooky kinda looks like he steels ideas then makes them his own.


----------



## Jake (Feb 6, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> If TBT wanted a meeting, a mod or admin would organize it. If they wanted member input they would post it publicly. They discuss it privately in their own board. So really this whole meeting is a waste of time. And none of the organizers have legible writing.


^ This.

I also don't even see a reason why we need a "Big TBt Meeting"

This is exactly what Mods and Admins are for. Also Ask The Staff aswell.


----------



## SomeRandomGuy (Feb 6, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> More to my list of Nooky's ideas.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Nooky's idea list</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7307922/1/
> ...


LOL, im new here and i can already see how much this Nooky guy fails.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Feb 6, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Collen (Feb 10, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> For a second, I actually thought this was important and posted by a staff member.


Me too, until I actually read the thread. I thought it was important for a day, because I only skimmed the topic.


----------



## Entei Slider (Feb 10, 2010)

All in favor of burning this thread say I!


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 10, 2010)

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> All in favor of burning this thread say I!


Aye, Aye, Cap'n!!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 10, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> More to my list of Nooky's ideas.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Nooky's idea list</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7307922/1/
> ...


*hugs*


At first I thought this was going to be an IRL "meeting" .-.


----------



## Collen (Feb 10, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aye!
 (just goin' with the croud.)


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Feb 10, 2010)

Waow dis sound fun i gonna be ter cos ur cool noky nd i luk up 2 u ur my bst frind


----------



## easpa (Feb 10, 2010)

Collen said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I!


----------



## Trundle (Feb 10, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> More to my list of Nooky's ideas.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Nooky's idea list</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7307922/1/
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. There are some good ideas though.


----------



## Josh (Feb 10, 2010)

Mrmr said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, But he needs to know how to set them out.


----------



## Trundle (Feb 10, 2010)

Yep. Hehe.


----------



## SilentHopes (Feb 10, 2010)

Wouldn't this be something the mods and Jeremy should be worrying about?


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 10, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> Wouldn't this be something the mods and Jeremy should be worrying about?


No, Its a stupid idea, its a forum, theres no need for us to get toghether at the ame time, if the mods thought something was wrong, or if a member wanted to change something then they would just make a thread about it and people would come on, see it and work on it, nookys idea is stupid.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 10, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> For a second, I actually thought this was important and posted by a staff member.


This.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 10, 2010)

I can't make it, I'll be busy doing awesome stuff.


----------



## Zex (Feb 10, 2010)

I lol'd so hard. Nooky never knows sarcasm.

Anyways.

Just another failure.


----------



## ATWA (Feb 10, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> More to my list of Nooky's ideas.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Nooky's idea list</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7307922/1/
> ...


ahhahaha


----------



## SilentHopes (Feb 10, 2010)

WELL YOU KNOW WHAT!?







______________________________________________________________________________

The on topic part:

This will fail like everything else.


----------



## Ricano (Feb 10, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> WELL YOU KNOW WHAT!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So why bump the topic?


----------



## Collen (Feb 10, 2010)

Rianco said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not a bump.


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 10, 2010)

This meeting will detail how I will take over the website and rename it "The-Bert-Tree"


----------



## AndyB (Feb 10, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> This meeting will detail how I will take over the website and rename it "The-Bert-Tree"


I would love to see that. I'd sign up!


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 11, 2010)

Fail idea nooky


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 11, 2010)

Okay,
First off i'm in bed currently LOL'ing big time 'cuz of the flaming here, i know i shouldnt but i can't help it!
2. Lets stop hating on nooky, he is a kid after all, he just wants to do something for all tbt members.
3. lol Gnome i can write perfectly tyvm.
4. To be fair to nooky he HAS had very good ideas for events, he just doesnt know how to put them into action.
5. BTW my names up there because he thought all tbt members loved me, even though i pointed out i think most MMC members love me and tbt members sorta like me.
anyway hope you enjoy your flaming guys+girls.


----------



## muffun (Feb 11, 2010)

watisthisidon'teven@thread.

This isn't going to work, buddy. So stop trying.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 11, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> watisthisidon'teven@thread.
> 
> This isn't going to work, buddy. So stop trying.


Leave the kid alone,
Hes just had 5 pages of flaming.
He just wants to unite tbt in ho---
Gah i cant keep that up
Yea nooky this isnt a good idea,
Nice try though!


----------



## Entei Slider (Feb 11, 2010)

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This made me lol more than I have in a LONG time,xD thanks for perking up my day.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 11, 2010)

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't Nooky just that whiny hobo kids alt?


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 20, 2010)

So, how's the turnout today, nooky?


----------



## nooky13 (Feb 20, 2010)

didn't turn out to good


----------



## Mr. L (Feb 20, 2010)

nooky13 said:
			
		

> didn't turn out to good


lol,he actually took the question seriously xD


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 20, 2010)

nooky13 said:
			
		

> didn't turn out to good


There's always next year. =O

One day the Bert Tree will be ours!


----------



## Josh (Feb 20, 2010)

don't worry guys next time i will make a biggest one then you will all come on then ill be famous


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Feb 20, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> don't worry guys next time i will make a biggest one then you will all come on then ill be famous


ok lol


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Feb 20, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> don't worry guys next time i will make a biggest one then you will all come on then ill be famous


I thought that was nooky for a second xD


----------



## Josh (Feb 20, 2010)

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that was the whole point mrcrazydavis, would you like to join?


----------



## 8bit (Feb 20, 2010)

to the live chat!


----------



## OJ. (Feb 20, 2010)

Damnittttt!

I missed it.


----------



## Collen (Feb 21, 2010)

OrangeJuice95 said:
			
		

> Damnittttt!
> 
> I missed it.


To bad!
It had INSANE levels of EPICNESS.
Torwards the middle we played The Game!
Nooky won! 
Don't worry, we'll have another one later this year.


----------



## Mr. L (Feb 21, 2010)

The only part of the meeting i liked was when a troll came in and started swearing the hell outta nooky xD


----------

